# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezia dhe unë

## StormAngel

E kam babin poet,ka botuar 6 libra,prej te cileve njeri eshte dokumentar historik.
Gjithashtu edhe vet merrem me poezi.Keshtu qe nese ju intereson mund te bej ca shkrime,poezi te babit tim,po edhe te mijat. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Leila

Pa he... nje here...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Tretem

Cdo dite pak nga pak
Humbas
Zhytem thelle ne enderr
Humbas dijen per kohe
Nuk jetoj me ketu
Jo,une nuk jam ai
Nuk jam ai qe isha
Tretet gjitchka ne mua
Si nje sapun i vogel
Dite per dite
Me i vogel e me i vogel
Une nuk jam ai qe isha
Une tretem
Tretem...

P.S:Nese nuk ju pelqejne nuk shkruaj me  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Terri

Zgjohem...
Kerkoj drite
Nuk e gjej dot
Mengjes 
Agu i mengjesit 
Me duket terr
Shprese
Do shoh drite une?
Ku jam?
Pse jam?
Terr e vetem terr
Erresire

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

~*StormAngel*~ wow shume poezira te bukura  :buzeqeshje:  
pres te lexoj edhe te tjera .

----------


## StormAngel

Une dhe ti

Urrej gjithcka qe nuk eshte si ty
Arrita te krijoj boten time
Bote per mua dhe per ty
Lamtumire mos thuaj
Lamtumira nuk ekziston
Jemi une dhe ti
Vetem
Ne boten time
Enderr
Dashuri
Une dhe ti

----------


## StormAngel

Si te dua une ty

Nese lotet ishin gezim
Nese nata ishe dite
Ti do ishe me mua
Ti je arsyeja qe une jetoj
Arsyeja qe me ben te mendoj
Mendoj se fluturoj
Pra,pse me len tani?
Mos me thyej zemren
Po vetem duam
Si te dua une ty...

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Shume te lezetshme 
sidomos kjo e fundit me pelqeu shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

:sarkastik:  

Ej o goce ka mundesi nje minut...

Mos kujto se jam hajdut..

Une per ty....

Bammmmmmmmmmmm tyrylyyyyyyyyyy   :uahaha:  

 To be continue... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

ahahah lol pa he vashdo ....

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

:buzeqeshje:  

O zote sa mepelqen ta bej me ty..
E di qe e ben bukur..
Dhe do te deshiroja qe te ishe ti..
Partnerja ime e ketij fundviti..

                                                  He si thua.. 
                                                                  Do ta bejm bashke....

                                                                              Pemen e vitit te ri..  :uahaha:

----------


## StormAngel

Nje nate me ty

Enderr e kahmotshme
Te qendroja me ty
Ne bregun e liqenit
Te te tregoja fshehtesite e mija
Ato qe i di dhe nuk i di
Te te shifja ne sy
Te te tregoja sa te dua
Te kem nje nate me ty
Asgje tjeter nuk do deshiroja
Nje nate speciale
Nje nate me ty

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

uuu te heqte ty (se po me ben te flas si gjyshe tani)
E para jemi shume larg Vitit te ri per te bere pemen...
E dyta jam e zene   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :P

----------


## i_paEpuri

pasi qe jam i ri ne kete forum as nuk do te pyes ne guxoj te shkruaj edhe une nje poezie...

Ty 

Ah Kohe, largesi monotone 
Ne duar mbaj nje stilolapse.. 
Desha ti shkruaj do fjal per ty. 
Ne fundin e kesaj toke te zeze. 

Te lisin i gjate qe po i numronte vitet. 
mu shfaqe si engjellushe. 
Nje Engjellushe 
qe po i krinte floket plote zjarre.. 

Zjarre.. 
Ta shuaje!? 
te lashe ndezur 
per jete.. 

Me penden time 
lavrova diku nje copez 
tokes se zeze 
mbolla uraten e shpirtit per ty... 

Nje dite 
lutem qe frytet 
ti jetosh vetem ti 
Se jane vetem per ty. 

 :Lulja3:   shpresoj ti kete pelqyer dikujt

----------


## StormAngel

Sa me takon mua,te gjithe qe duan dhe munden mund te botojne poezite e tyre ketu,varet se a do te lejojne kete moderatoret. :shkelje syri:  Nese po,per mua eshte super keshtu.
Me pelqen entuziazmi i botimeve.
mire se erdhe ne klub i paepuri. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Rebele

> pasi qe jam i ri ne kete forum as nuk do te pyes ne guxoj te shkruaj edhe une nje poezie...
> 
> Ty 
> 
> Ah Kohe, largesi monotone 
> Ne duar mbaj nje stilolapse.. 
> Desha ti shkruaj do fjal per ty. 
> Ne fundin e kesaj toke te zeze. 
> 
> ...



Mua me pelqen jashte mase, sidomos strofa e katert shume kuptimplote. Urime!

----------


## StormAngel

Mall

Nuk mund te rezistoj
Dua dikund te ik
Diku larg
Ku nuk mund te me shohin
Ku do te jem vetem
Dikund ku nuk do te me gjykojne
Kerkoj aq shume
Po nuk marr asgje
Mall...kam mall per dicka
Nuk e di cka eshte ajo
E di qe nje dite e gjithe kjo do mbaroj
Gjithcka qe kam dashur do te zbehet
Nje dite...
Por deri ate dite malli do jete me mua
Fotografia ime e zymte,shprehja ime e zbehte
Kam mall per dashuri
Kam mall per sukses
Mall per gjithcka
Deri ku do arrij?
Pyetem ndersa pergjigje nuk kam
Asnjehere nuk kam patur
Kam mall per pergjigje

----------


## StormAngel

Largesia

Jeta ime cdohere ka qene e larget per mua
E jetoj por nuk e di se pse
Pyes veten cili eshte kuptimi
Te gjithe gjerat qe i dua
Me jane te largeta
Me jane te paqarta
Deri kur do ekzistoj kjo largesi
Ku te kerkoj afersi
Vetem largesia ekziston
Vetem ajo mes meje dhe gjithckahit
Vetem ajo...e asgje tjeter
Rri dikund mes hapesires dhe kohes
E ne gjithe ate tollovi 
Ekziston vetem...
Largesia!

----------


## StormAngel

E kaluara

Bej hapa ne te kaluaren
Dua te te gjej
Ne cilin vend te humba?
Ku gabova?
Besova qe do kem sukses
Besova qe do arrij tek fundi
Te humba...
Dhe tash jetoj ne te kaluaren
Nese nuk me njeh deri tash
Asnjehere nuk do dish se kush jam
Une nuk do dij se kush jam
Do jetoj ne te kaluaren
Me memorie e dhimbje
Do jetoj ne te kaluaren
Me dashuri e dhimbje

----------


## StormAngel

E dashura ime

Tash kuptoj se sa te kam dashur
Tash kur me nuk je e imja
Do kisha dhene gjithcka te jesh e imja serish
Do kisha dhene gjithcka te te kem prane
Pse me ike as vet nuk e di
Aq shume gabime bera
Nuk dija se si te te dua
Tash vetem dij te vuaj
Tash vetem dij si eshte te jetosh ne erresire
I mbuluar me dhimbje e mall
I mbuluar me vetakuzim
E dashura ime,kthehu
Une ketu jam
Ketu do jem gjithmone
Do te pres e dashura ime
Gjithmone

----------

